# NYC area game looking for serious saturday players



## Magnus (Mar 27, 2002)

we've got a great homebrew world running on saturdays (starting between noon and 2pm) in Sheepshead Bay in Brooklyn, and we're looking for 1 or 2 players who like role over roll-playing (tho there's certainly lots of that) and who can make a consistent commitment to the gaming hours. experienced or newbie, either way, if you're interested, email me at dondredd@hotmail.com , or just reply to this post


----------



## tatijana (Mar 27, 2002)

What's the job pay? 

I could probably deliver ya two players weekly..I have this great girlfriend who likes to play


----------



## Magnus (Mar 29, 2002)

ha ha funny, tatijana   ... i got a job for u, but this being  PG board, i can't post it here! LOL


----------



## tatijana (Mar 29, 2002)

neener neener!!!


You could always DM a game up  here in CT ya know


----------



## Magnus (Apr 3, 2002)

sure hon, i'll come DM for ya. just come pick me up and take me back every weekend, and you got yourself a DM. i'll even make it easier for u. if you can't make it, just arrange for me to get out there  way i see it, it's like getting the chance to quit your job to open your own business! lol


----------



## tatijana (Apr 3, 2002)

I hear the bus isn't that expensive 



If you really want to come up and DM one weekend a month, say, I am sure we could arrange something.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 5, 2002)

y'know, that has deffinite possibilities


----------



## Magnus (Apr 12, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## tatijana (Apr 14, 2002)

*Well*

If you wanted to come up the first weekend in May... You could even have the luxury of helping me move! What more could you want?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 22, 2002)

what more indeed.  throw in a cheesecake, and i'm there!


----------

